# Dog Growling/Random Question



## The Tummy Rubber (Nov 2, 2008)

This is probably a very silly question, however, my father and I continue to argue over the topic. Our dog is half pit/half yellow lab (6 years old, very handsome) - many times when I approach him and kiss his head or cheek, he snarls and growls. My dad continues to tell me that this is a "happy growl." I disagree of course and try telling him that our dog is not very disciplined. Anyway, I came here to ask if there are ANY cases/scenarios in which this is at all possible? 

One other question - when he gets rubbed down, which is quite often, he moans quite loudly. I will say that, at least most of the time, he does seem to enjoy this. While I disagree with my father concerning the snarling, I tend to agree that these moans do seem to come when he is enjoying a solid rub session. Any input?


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Ummm based on the info you gave i would agree with you. dogs, in general, do not like getting petted on the top of their heads.


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

There is a difference in the patting on the head, dogs like stroking, not a patting motion. It's just like if someone pats you on the head, it's not very comfortable is it? And The moans and groans during a rub down are cause they feel good, my dogs all do this when they get a good rub.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I have NEVER heard of a "happy growl" involving snarling before. Grumbling/growling, yes, but snarling.......I can't imagine there is anything happy about it. If I were you I wouldn't continue to kiss his head/face if he is snarling at you. If he doesn't like this, one of these days he'll bite you, and your face is something you don't want munched on. 

I have a "happy growler". He growls all the time, during play. when he's excited and when he gets his belly rubbed. But it's not just the growl that is the judge of what the dog is really telling you. Look at the body language too. Are the eyes "hard", when he does this, almost a glazed over look, staring intently. Does he lower his head? What about body stiffness, tail position/movement? Is his tail level, low, high.......wagging slowly, fast or not at all? What about hackles? Are they raised, even slightly?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Chloe is a happy growler and let me tell you - I can always ALWAYS tell the difference between her happy growls and her "I'm going to bite you in just second" growls. She she gives happy growls her eyes are happy (soft), her tail is loose and wagging, and of course we are playing so she frequently gives the little happy puppy bounces. 
When she is dead serious on causing someone harm she tenses up and her eyes get hard. The corners of her mouth draw up into a pucker and she will stare you down. 

If I had a dog that snarled and growled at me when I went to kiss his head Lord knows I wouldn't be doing much kissing. That is a good way to get your face munched on. 

My old Lab, Blackie, is a happy moaner. When he is very content he will let out these rumbling moans. To an uneducated ear they sound like growls, but it is just him expressing his contentment.


----------

